# Majestic 125, 2015 model.



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi, I have a 125, took delivery 7 December 15, spent 5 days away over Xmas to check out the MH before going to Spain for 2 months. The main defects we found at Xmas were rectified by our dealer but now we have been away for 2 weeks a number of other items have come to our notice. We can get along ok but it's sad that a new piece of kit is not without problems. Buy British each! Our previous MH was an Autosleeper and we were very happy with the company and the MH. We did 26k miles in just over two years. 
Are there any other Majestic owners out there with snags?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We'd be interested to hear what sort of defects you're experiencing Clankie?


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi gaspode,
Defective thermocouple on Thetford Duplex oven. Grill and Hob worked ok but even though the thermocouple was glowing it would not keep the gas valve open. The oven was removed new TC fitted it is great now! It was a pain at Xmas though.
Fresh water tank gauge way out of calibration. The voltmeter pointer was off scale when tank was half full. The technician turned the screw on the PCB behind the meter 9 turns. I have calibrated again since we have been settled in Spain. At least I can fill the tank till it overflows.
Also the hose from the bulkhead fitting on the side of the van was leaking when you over filled the tank. That was corrected as well.
The tap in the kitchen needed to be turned ACW about 15 degrees as it fouled the glass cover. You couldn't fill the kettle with cold water. All fixed before we left. 
The folding blind on the windscreen centre support bracket was not secured in the centre of the support bar, re secured in centre. Again before we left.
Now since we settled in Spain, the Whale drain valve is dripping, this causes the pump to start briefly during non use, the pressure drops! Dealer has ordered a replacement. The shower tray is not sealed properly to the walls of the bathroom. I was sitting in the sun while my wife was showering I heard water dripping, climbed under shower area to see the source, very hard to see. Tested the waste with a bottle of water, the hose connections to drain tank are ok, therefore it must be the tray. I have resealed the edges with clear silicon as I don't want the water to damage the walls and floor area. Will be tested same today, watch this space.
The windscreen blind material is so light it can't support its own weight. Although they provide privacy the folds are kinking near the centre join. I've offer to pay for a better blind system but dealer reports they are special cutout fit for Elddis. They will replace with new when we get home. The side window blinds are great but they hang vertically. We are delighted with the van but these defects are a pain in the bum. Does this only happen to UK built vans. We had an Autosleeper before and it was very good. However we bought it used. I have a story about the dining table but that is for another day!! I fixed that myself.
Kind regards, Clankie.


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Update to shower tray leak. It's the drain fitting area, either the weight of the person in the shower is moving the hose fitting coupling to the waste tank, or the fitting to the shower tray is leaking when the tray moves with the weight. At least it's not the tray to the walls!
It will be hard to fix I think. An after thought, my wife is not a large lady!! Members may think of the shower tray sagging with the extra weight of a large lady. )
Dealer won't be happy about repairing this defect!! Oh dear!!


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Clankie, I also have a dealer special 125. The handsfree on ours did not work(new radio now fitted) this took Peugeot three days!
I have the shift indicator problem which my local Peugeot said the factory knew nothing about. I have since had a call from Peugeot uk who say they know about it and a fix will follow. The tv aerial does not work, new one on order. The two infill panels below the bed are too small for the gap and fall out when driving, again new ones on order. We are off too Bristol on Saturday to try it out and see if any other problems appear.
All the best.
Brian


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi talogon, interesting to read you teething problems, we have never tried the hands free, we check it out. The shift indicator I'm not sure about, can you explain that a bit more. Re TV, we had SATFI fitted at Vanbitz so don't use the as fitted aerial but it did work when we did the hand over. We have the RV model of SATFI a dome which is very good and down near Gib we tune to Astra 1 (19 deg East) so can get Sky news, BBC International, and several English language news channels. Now the infill boards, we modified ours so at the top we have a 2 inch support for the bed frame, then at the bottom 4 inches up from floor, just to stop things moving forward. Now we have a curtain covering the opening. You can access the cargo space from the inside which works well for us. I still use the rear door for chairs and things stowed at the rear. We purchased plastic boxes with lids for clothes that don't fit into the overhead lockers.
Your habitation kit seems a better fit than ours but we are getting there. We are away till end of March so defects won't get fixed till then.
Keep in touch with your snags.
Kind regards,
Clankie


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Clankie, We also have a sat dome fitted and had a bracket and tv point put in the bedroom and a feed to the tv point up front. Just wanted the aerial as my youngest son has his tv in the front so we don't have to watch the same thing if we don't want to.
The gear shift indicator comes on to tell you to change up, it also comes on when in sixth telling me to change up. We also bought two large plastic boxes with lids for the garage space, I have put two large carpet mats in and put the loop side of sticky backed velcro on the bottom to stop movement. IU will let you know how that goes.
All the best.
Brian


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Brian,
I've never noticed that shift prompt I will check that out when we move on at the end of February, and also the phone hands free. Reference the cargo space I put in a rubber mat that I picked up from a car upholstery place near us, also thin felt they use to line some of the cupboards to stop rattles. I fitted a liquid soap dispenser in the bathroom made by Fiamma, we had similar in our Auto-sleeper, something less to fall over.
Nice to hear from someone with similar model, we like the layout it works well for us, especially the fixed bed.
Kind regards,
Clankie (Mike)


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Clankie, The water gauge on our s is well out and the pump came on when not in use a few times last weekend when we went away.
Will keep you posted on what happens with these.
Brian


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Brian,
I just fill my water tank till it overflows now, apart from the filler, the tank has an overflow pipe that is on the opposite side of the the tank and dumps under the van. Check under the water heater drain valve a small 15mm clear plastic tube pokes down about 100mm again to underside of van, ok in sun looking underneath but not in weather like you have in UK. I put a bucket under mine and I had a couple of inches in a day! They will change that when we get home.
Good luck,
Clankie (Mike)


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Mike
I will check that thanks
Brian


----------



## Clankie (Feb 2, 2016)

Further to my last, when you use the shower in the 125, the cupboards in the vanity unit under the sink take in water. We have taken all items stored out prior to using the shower. Hardly surprising as the gap round the doors is about 4mm. I'm not happy about Elddis design, I phoned and emailed customer care in Co Durham but haven't had a proper response. They just say take it up with your dealer?
For Brian, is it the same in your model?


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Mike, we haven't used the shower in ours. We have always stayed on sites and used the showers there. As my youngest son wants to go to France I guess we will use aires and it could become an issue. We are away at half term so I will give the shower a go and let you know.
Brian


----------

